# Suggestions on running serostim for healing



## Cirrus77 (May 29, 2020)

Hi, I’m new to this jam and would greatly appreciate any guidance. I have some connective tissue injuries and I’ve already done PT, meds, long periods of inactivity, but haven’t been able to heal them up all the way. Would 5ius a day get me where I want to be faster, or would that be a waste? I plan to go for at least 9months if not a whole year.


----------



## brock8282 (May 29, 2020)

the doses used for speeding up healing in medical studies are much higher, would 5iu help? maybe, but that will also run nearly $1000 a month. if thats no big deal then i would do a much higher dose. A better cheaper alternative though which are shown to be very effective in studies are the peptides bpc-157 and tb500. be very careful on sourcing though as the market is cluttered with people ready to rip you off.


----------



## Cirrus77 (May 29, 2020)

How much higher?


----------

